# Best Detailing Spray?



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Really want to try this spit-shining with the natty's blue wax I have. Been reading about how to go about doing it. Just wondered what you guys have found to be the best detailing spray to use?

Cheers Nick


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I have used QD, de-ironised water, and more recently Pinnacle Crystal Mist.

IMHO, there was little difference between the first two, and a slight extra with the crystal mist. So, use water, and then spray wipe afterwards with the crystal mist.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

got a linky for this spit shine?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I used to use Meguiars Last Touch for this prupose, and it worked very well... but on reading up, it would seem that carnuaba sprays are actually better geared to this task owing to what they contain (something to do with different solvents in them I believe), so I tried out the Pinnacle Crystal Mist and found it to be excellent for this task.

As a general QD, howver, for using when drying or dealing with dust or for the finishing touch before the owner comes to pick the car up, or for a clay lube, I highly rate Meguiars Last Touch - its an excellent QD. :thumb:


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> I used to use Meguiars Last Touch for this prupose, and it worked very well... but on reading up, it would seem that carnuaba sprays are actually better geared to this task owing to what they contain (something to do with different solvents in them I believe), so I tried out the Pinnacle Crystal Mist and found it to be excellent for this task.
> 
> As a general QD, howver, for using when drying or dealing with dust or for the finishing touch before the owner comes to pick the car up, or for a clay lube, I highly rate Meguiars Last Touch - its an excellent QD. :thumb:


Cheers for the replies guys. Think this Pinnacle Crystal Mist is the stuff I need to get. Can anyone recommend a place to get it from :thumb:

Nick


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Sonus Carnauba Spritz is also great for use with carnauba based waxes, very very similar to Crystal Mist. The other product I'm really liking at the moment is the Chemical Guys speed wipe

Ron @ Motorgeek is you man for Crystal Mist though


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

anyone wanna point me to the spit shine? the search doesn't show up anything


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Not sure if there's a specific guide on this on the site, but as a quick guide to spit-shining:

The idea is being able to get two layers of wax on the car at once rather than having to wait 24hrs between layers. The same principle as spitshining boots for example. The solvents in waxes mean you cannot add two layers simultaneously normally, as the solvent you apply in the second layer remove the first layer thats not properly cured, so you use a liquid like water or qd to neutralise the solvents to a certain degree to allow you to apply the two layers...

To do this: I apply wax to a panel as normal in circular motions and let it dry to a light haze for about a minute. Then spray the panel (don't buff off the residue, its not necessary at this stage) with a misting of QD and then apply a second layer of wax straight over the misted paintwork, working this layer until it goes to the normal wax haze and all the QD droplets disappear. Then buff off the residue, job done. :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

interesting thoery - i'l give that a go! :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

If you use water make sure its chilled:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The Crystal Mist is good stuff. I use it as a top up to the Souveran.

Not yet tried the spit shin method using the Crystal Mist though.

Looks like it'll be going in the fridge tonight.


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

I use Zymol field glaze and also Zymol detailing spray. They both are very good.

I heard someone say they have the same ingredients bar one but one is double the price!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Alex L said:


> If you use water make sure its chilled:thumb:


why chilled?


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Sonus Carnauba Spritz is also great for use with carnauba based waxes, very very similar to Crystal Mist. The other product I'm really liking at the moment is the Chemical Guys speed wipe
> 
> Ron @ Motorgeek is you man for Crystal Mist though


Cheers for the info. Am leaning now towards getting the sonus detailer, due to the fact it will cost over £10 from your store and I'm liking the idea of getting one of the sample bottles you are offering at the min 

Nick


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> To do this: I apply wax to a panel as normal in circular motions and let it dry to a light haze for about a minute. Then spray the panel (don't buff off the residue, its not necessary at this stage) with a misting of QD and then apply a second layer of wax straight over the misted paintwork, working this layer until it goes to the normal wax haze and all the QD droplets disappear. Then buff off the residue, job done. :thumb:


Cheers for the above guide, confirms I was going to do it the correct way. I'm guessing you only need to apply a small amount of detailer to the first coat of wax?

Nick


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I bought quite a large bottle of this, really good to use if just washing and drying the car, just wash, leave to dry, and just as the last water drops are left, spray and wipe, job done, works treat and maintains the finish with very little effort!


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

I am going to try this tonight. Il let you know how i get on!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i use chemical guys synthetic quick detailer superb product smells ace to.


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

I use Meguiars quick detailing and I think it is very good. When it runs out will try zymol. :driver:


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> i sue chemical guys synthetic quick detailer superb product smells ace to.


ill second that mate:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

it smells nice, but no where near as nice as the Anti Static Speed Wipe! I challenge anyone to find a beter smelling QD than that.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

blackfire deep gloss spray is my current fav at the moment.


----------

